# Grooming Videos on YouTube



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not a groomer, but I really enjoyed watching videos on YouTube about grooming, especially actually seeing the little "dot" I've heard about when doing nails.

There were all kinds of videos, here are some:

Nail care (clippers and dremel finish):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dThl9Jx0XPY

Matted St. Bernard:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHmAmFPat4M

Making grooming bows:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blff5ZJEIFU

Applying grooming bows:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQVknTXEjew


----------



## Linda C (Jan 1, 2008)

Great videos!!! Thanks so much for posting them


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

You're welcome -- I'm glad that you enjoyed.


----------

